# DIY UV sterilizer ?



## Iceterran (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm wondering if theres a way for me to buy a replacement UV sterilizer bulb and create a DIY UV sterilizer that I could just drop into my sump. Anyone?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

You can do it diy. But you gotta be careful the uv is bad stuff. You'll need to shield it. If you can see the light, your going blind.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That form of UV can also destroy many plastics, so knowing what you are doing is mandatory. In my opinion working with UV is not for DIYers with our qualifications.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

I've read threads about this before. The general consensus has always been, like Hoppy said, that the risks are far too great and not worth the savings from buying something at retail.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah, I agree. Bad idea. Not only is UV dangerous, you can't really put a UV bulb directly in water. They're typically used with a quartz sleeve. These quartz sleeves need a watertight seal at the connector end. Trying to DIY something like this just isn't worth the trouble. By the time you get a suitable housing, transformer, bulb, quartz sleeve, and connections you'll have spent more than just paying for a real one.


----------



## Iceterran (Jun 15, 2007)

whoa, thanks guys I had no idea.


----------

